# What is your "house" bread?



## bossman150 (Jul 15, 2017)

Just curious what bread everyone uses for their every day bread?  For the last 15 years we have been using Rotella's Steakhouse Twist, not just twist but it has to be Steakhouse Twist.  Its very moist and chewy and has a flavor that we fell in love with.  A few times we have purchased the twist and it was not good, its just too dry.  The only difference is how long its cooked.  Up until then my parents and then I just bought whatever was on sale, the Steakhouse Twist was a game changer for us.  Since my parent's my son and I always do joined meals we go through 3-4 loaves a week.


----------



## FeralBoy (Jul 15, 2017)

Was Wal Mart baguettes, now pita or na'an because wifey has issues with wheat ....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2017)

My grandmother's white bread and her brown bread. We don't buy bread, haven't for eons. I don't eat bread. Mom likes the brown, dad likes the white.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 15, 2017)

I haven't bought commercially-produced bread products for well over 30 years.  All the bread that is in our house is "produced" by my two hands.

I've always loved making bread(s) and had a bit of a challenge when Arthur took over my hands and caused kneading to be more than uncomfortable.  Enter my first bread machine in 1999.  It has only made bread as per the manual twice.  I use it strictly for kneading and the first rise of the bread products I make.

Thankfully, I have two machines because the holidays are a busy time and it's not unusual for both of them to be going (staggered times) at the same time.

A few years ago I made over 100 baguettes for a professor friend as a fundraiser for his students to build their money for a trip to England.  There were days when our dining room table was stacked like cord wood with baguettes.  Never could have done that strictly by hand.

I haven't been in the bread aisle of the market in years so I don't really know what is offered these days.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2017)

FeralBoy said:


> Was Wal Mart baguettes, now pita or na'an because wifey has issues with wheat ....


Pita and naan are both wheat breads.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2017)

We use all kinds. I have some no-knead dough in the fridge all the time, so I can make bread or rolls whenever I want. I also make sandwich bread sometimes, with King Arthur Flour's recipe for English Toasting Bread. When it cools off, I'll start making rye bread for DH's sandwiches for work.


----------



## FeralBoy (Jul 15, 2017)

I think yeast is the issue actually


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 15, 2017)

Love Love Love bread! (I any have made mention, we love breads in Hawaii)
I like to make my own but sometimes time is of the essence.
For store bought bread, it's:

King's Bakery Portuguese Sweet Bread aka King's Hawaiian Bread (I like my Great grandmother's recipe better, but)

Trader Joe's Half Baked Idea Ciabatta bread

TJ's Soft Pretzel Sticks

Great Value Rye Bread (it's cheap and friendly)

Sara Lee's 45 Multi grain bread

That's what's in my deep freeze right now.

For homemade breads when the weather is not so brutal:

All sorts of no-knead breads (like GG, I have one in the `fridge at all times during the Fall and Winter ready to go)

I like to use the FP for different recipes of crusty Italian breads, super easy, with a side of Olive Oil and herbs for dipping 

and as I said above, my great grandmother's recipe for Portuguese Sweet Bread, YUM!  slathered with loads of butter and toasted under the broiler til GBD!!  Dunked in coffee or hot chocolate, try it!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2017)

Peter Reinharts bread for classic white bread worked well for me, I want to try some others!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 15, 2017)

I made my own bread for 20+ years. Then about 3 years ago I became diabetic. No more bread for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 16, 2017)

House bread?  No such thing here. It's what I'm in the mood for/what goes with upcoming meals/can I make what I need or do I go ahead and buy.  I'm not sure if I ever get the same bread two times in a row. I do *need* to have bread in the house, though. My Dad was a bread delivery driver. If I didn't have bread, he'd come and haun...wait, if I didn't have bread, he'd come visit???

We no longer keep bread in the house...


----------



## Addie (Jul 16, 2017)

I have never been fond of bread. As a kid I would tear off the crusts and take a small bit, then take off a piece of the bread, then another bite, then more bread gone. The only way I will eat a whole slice of bread is if it is toasted. And I  prefer whole wheat.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2017)

We don't  eat bread every day, but for store bought, it is Martin's potato bread products, mostly burger and slider rolls. Homemade, I think the Disney, Epcot cheese bread Karen makes is my favorite.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 16, 2017)

We don't use bread every day, but it depends on the meal we're having as to what we use.  If it's spaghetti or pasta, Mom likes Martin's Italian sliced bread and we will put the leftovers in the freezer for later use.  For sandwiches it's Farm Fresh Honey Wheat.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 16, 2017)

I *love* Milton's breads. My favorite is their Seeds and Grains Whole Wheat, I almost always have it in the house.  Tyler loves it too, for his after-school pb and honey sandwiches. It also makes really good toast. 

Once in a while I'll get a loaf of sourdough if I'm planning on making French toast, BLT's, Reubens, or garlic toast for pasta dishes - but the Miltons whole wheat is pretty much a staple here.  

Miltonâ€™s Craft Bakers - Seeds & Grains


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2017)

Wonder Bread


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Wonder Bread




Brings memories of very soft pb&j or blt sandwiches after school... 


Ross


----------



## BlackBird (Jul 16, 2017)

I keep a few slices of Wonder Bread around for one reason only--it's the only thing to use for genuwine, sliced American Cheese Product grilled cheese sandwiches.  Sometimes, you just need one of those.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 16, 2017)

Panera sourdough


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2017)

Shrek eats any bread, usually whole grain white.  I only eat rye bread and that is rare.  I must have rye toast with my sunny-side up eggs.


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Panera sourdough



Very good bread!  I buy it for BLT's when I want something different.  I really love their asiago cheese bread, I can't buy it very often because I eat it plain and too much of it lol.  Love making croutons with both kinds.

I actually baked there last summer for a few months on the overnight shift just to try something different.  My back didn't like it at all but I learned a lot and got lots of free baked goods. :P


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 16, 2017)

For a long time I made my bread, but I've gotten lazy. Now I just buy store bread because all I use it for is to make tuna melts. If I want to eat bread, I'll make a French baguette and have that with butter, but I don't do that very often anymore. Oh, and maybe French toast once in a blue moon.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek eats any bread, usually whole grain white.  *I only eat rye bread and that is rare.*  I must have rye toast with my sunny-side up eggs.



That is my go to toast when we go out for breakfast. When we make Cuban sandwiches or have a Cuban dinner, its Pan Cubano all the way. Well, except for Midea Noches.


----------



## BlueMoods (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't have one go to bread, it depends on the time I have and, the meal I'm serving bread with, as well as any special needs of my guests. I make my own if I have time, if not, I buy whatever is needed.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 17, 2017)

We eat less and less bread as time goes on.. 

I have been picking up TJ's Sliced French Brioche the past couple of months.. 
Other than a good sourdough or to make an old fashioned pb&j, this bread serves most all our needs..

Great for grilled most anything, french toast and just toast with butter and jam...


Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 17, 2017)

bossman150 said:


> Very good bread!  I buy it for BLT's when I want something different.



I love Boudin's sourdough even more than I like Panera's, but the cost of having it shipped from San Francisco is cost prohibitive. 6 loaves cost $29.99, but second day air shipping is $17.95, resulting in  a per loaf cost of $7.99, and they are only 1 pound loaves. Panera cost me less than 5 bucks a loaf, plus gas, and it is baked that morning. 

I do bring several loaves back with me when I visit San Francisco and freeze it.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 17, 2017)

We have an incredible bakery a few metres from our apartment in Barcelona, and we pick up a French style Baguette or a rustic Galician bread called a "Barra" which is slightly twisted at each end and is whole meal or whole wheat  or a  Chapata freshly baked and hot, when we are both home and not travelling  ..   

When we are  not working, we like to go to the Central Market called La Mercat  de La  Boqueria and pick up  a couple of  "olive breads "  ..


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> We have an incredible bakery a few metres from our apartment in Barcelona, and we pick up a French style Baguette or a rustic Galician bread called a "Barra" which is slightly twisted at each end and is whole meal or whole wheat  or a  Chapata freshly baked and hot ..
> 
> When we are  not working, we like to go to the Central Market called La Mercat  de La  Boqueria and pick up  a couple of  "olive breads "  ..



I'm actually drooling just thinking about the fantastic Baguettes in Barcelona. Nothing in SA comes close. Miss the food most


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use a granary loaf for my daily. Sasko low GI . South African brand I'm sure no one here will know. My family like dark bread. Either granary, pumpernickel or rye.


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 17, 2017)

I have problems with fiber so I cant have rye, which is my big sorrow, I love a good mortal combat loaf,  dense  Swedish rye bread that can be used as weapon because the weight. 

So here I mostly make  Farmers loaf or Swiss farmers loaf or  Greek farmers loaf,  which are all just white wheat bread. For  Christmas I make   Wort bread, which contain rye but just a little.  IF  I get  store bought bread is  French bread or Toast bread of  Tunnbröd ( flattbread).

Oh and from the Arabic baker we get pita and seamy bread, it divine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2017)

I keep a package of these Arnold Sandwich Thins in the freezer, approx. 15 net carbs each.  I toast them or wrap them in a paper towel and microwave them for 15 seconds.  A package of six lasts a couple of weeks.  I use them mainly for a cheeseburger with all the trimming or for a toasted cheese sandwich and a bowl of soup.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 18, 2017)

The closest thing we have to a house bread is Thomas' English Muffins. We always have those in the fridge. For sandwich bread, I like to switch it up, and get whichever strikes my fancy at the time. I like Pepperidge Farm and also the bakery breads at Publix. But I make my own focaccia, pita, and soda bread. I also make my own sweet breads; I love cinnamon raisin!


----------



## di reston (Jul 18, 2017)

For every day, I like Pane di Altamura, a bread from Puglia. If I'm doing a middle eastern dish, I make flat bread, for Greek kebabs I make pitta bread. I make loaves when I need them, and so the list goes on, because in Italy most of the breads are all Italian and it's difficult to find other types of bread here.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## RhondaA (Jul 18, 2017)

I use different kinds but am partial to sourdough and Italian.  I am diabetic too so cant eat much.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 18, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I keep a package of these Arnold Sandwich Thins in the freezer, approx. 15 net carbs each.  I toast them or wrap them in a paper towel and microwave them for 15 seconds.  A package of six lasts a couple of weeks.  I use them mainly for a cheeseburger with all the trimming or for a toasted cheese sandwich and a bowl of soup.


I use these too.  I also have a steady supply of Joseph's flatbread, it's not too bad either but hard to find


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 18, 2017)

RhondaA said:


> I use different kinds but am partial to sourdough and Italian.  I am diabetic too so cant eat much.



I, too am diabetic, so I have reduced my bread consumption, but do you have any idea how hard it is to explain to my doctor, "I am Sicilian. We eat bread with macaroni!"

I go for Panera sourdough because it is impossible to find really good Italian bread in California. You know the kind with the thick hard crust that cuts into your gums when you bite into it?


----------



## Itrystuff (Mar 2, 2020)

I make a muffin using half flax meal and half almond flour. Then the usual quick bread cast of characters. Gratifying and filling.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2020)

I've been using Schmidt 647 bread and rolls from the local Wegman's with good results.

I particularly like the low cal/carb rolls with a hamburger or hot dog.

The rolls freeze well and thaw wrapped in a paper towel and microwaved for 15 or 20 seconds.

https://647bread.com/shop?olsPage=products


----------



## cjmmytunes (Mar 3, 2020)

We use Nature's Own Honey Wheat Bread, but we don't use bread every day.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't want any white flour in my bread, so that limits what bread we buy. I also find the stuff that doesn't have a bunch of additives tastes better. I get a whole grain wheat loaf and a whole grain with sunflower seeds loaf from a company called Arhoma. I get those delivered with my weekly produce basket. We get whole grain breads of various types from the health food store, when one of us actually gets to the health food store. I find that all of those breads (the ones without all the additives and conditioners) are very good tasting.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2020)

My go-to was Pepperadge Farm 12-grain.  Now, due to health reasons. I have to avoid whole grains, nuts, and seeds.  The flavor is great, with the w onderful texture of added seeds and nut-meats.
A good Jewish Rye is great as a sandwch bread after toasting.
My mother_in-law's white and wheat breafs have won me local bread competitios and are yummy. That's what I make presently.
I have yet to try my hand at making Itallian, or French bread, so crusty, and airy, perfect for eating with soups, au-jus, or stew.

For am extra soft and luscious bread, make a batch of spudnut pastry dough.  Allow it to ris in the bread pan for the second rise.  Brush the top of the loaf with milk
  Put a pan of water on the bottom oven shelf while baking the bread.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

